

Chat app Kato will shut down on Aug. 31 – because ‘Slack ate the world’ - mavus
http://venturebeat.com/2015/07/13/chat-app-kato-will-shut-down-on-aug-31-because-slack/

======
mavus
We examined both Kato and Slack for internal use at our company a while ago. I
personally preferred Kato's split pane chat windows and handling of multiple
team (which Slack still doesn't do right). We also thought it was more
competitively priced. After we had made a case internally for team chat, we
started a full department trial of Slack, at which point point our users
became fairly enamoured with it, and probably unwilling to uproot and change
to a new service.

I have a feeling this matches the world at large for Slack. By implementing a
very personable interface users seem to grow a positive emotional connection
to the service. This reflects in their usage which is also positive and
casual, encouraged by features like custom emoji. All this comes together into
not the most practical and functional features on paper, but definitely the
most enrapturing user experience.

A good read if you want to learn more about Slack's on going world domination:
[https://medium.com/@awilkinson/slack-s-2-8-billion-dollar-
se...](https://medium.com/@awilkinson/slack-s-2-8-billion-dollar-secret-
sauce-5c5ec7117908)

------
aytekin
Kato (or their previous better name lechat) was a great product. I still miss
some features Kato had although we moved to hipchat then to Slack.

